# You must enable xinetd to use this service



## vaporizer (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo

"You must enable xinetd to use this service"
das steht wenn ich zB telnet und ähnliche Dienste starten will
bei xinetd ist aber ein Häkchen und ausgeführt wird es auch
weiß jemand was es da hat?
hab übrigens Redhat 9

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## SixDark (2. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Hab RedHat 8.0 und bei mir steht das selbe drin. Aber das ist als Hinweis gedacht, zumindest bei mir. Die Dienste laufen und funktionieren! Hast Du denn schonmal versucht mit telnet eine Verbindung herzustellen? Sollte eigentlich gehen.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## vaporizer (2. Mai 2004)

soso
nein habs noch nicht versucht
aber Danke für den Tip


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Mai 2004)

Schmeiss Telnet weg. Es gibt heutzutage nichts schlimmeres mehr als Dienste die
ihre Passwörter im Klartext übertragen. Nutz OpenSSH.


----------

